

Physics Phd - ZeroLinux5

So im currently a Computer Science major at UCSC and was thinking of doing a Phd in Theoretical Physics, do you think its worth it? or would it be better to just learn by myself?
======
claudius
How exactly do you plan to do a _PhD_ in theoretical physics with a background
in CS? Sure, programming will come in handy and everything, but there is still
_physics_ to be actually done, especially in a PhD.

~~~
ZeroLinux5
I've taken upper division physics classes but not enough to get a bachelors in
physics

~~~
claudius
I don’t know your physics classes, but how often have professors said
something along the lines of ‘that’s an open question’ in these classes? If
that wasn’t the usual response to any sensible question in class, then those
are likely insufficient to get you started with a PhD. YMMV, of course.

------
dictus
As a physics PhD (experimental HEP) with excellent credentials who has been
unemployed for a year, I suggest you consider doing work that is a) more
practical and b) better-funded. FYI: I know of two other colleuages who are
also unemployed for 6+ months, one who soon will be, and one who is selling
sporting goods retail.

I'd love to encourage you to follow your dreams, but I've found that advanced
degrees in physics don't mean much to non-physics employers.

~~~
malandrew
Have you considered getting a job in Wall Street type finance? Like quant
trading or something?

The prospect of finance may not seem appealing, but it pays the bills and a
lot of it is pretty fascinating. The same why you studied a lot of the
phenomena that make the physical world function, finance and economics can
satisfy the same curiosity that physics did for you, since it often involves
macro and micro laws of how the economy, firms and people function.

And if you eventually feel dirty for being part of that machinery, you can
always leave after 1-3 years with more skills, more employable and with a
greater understanding of how the world actually functions behind the scenes.

Even if you start at the bottom in the finance world, you'll still be making
great money. You'll also find more of your physics and natural sciences
cohorts among your new colleagues that you would expect, especially on the
quant/analysis side of the industry (not on the trading side).

(FWIW I studied physics for 3 years before switching majors, ended up in
finance after college and switched to software engineering and product
management after leaving finance).

------
kghose
"worth" depends completely on you. The things to keep in mind is that there
are not so many straight physics jobs out there, though with the mathematical
and computer skills you will develop you will probably be well equipped to
handle several industry jobs.

The main question is, though, do you LOVE physics? That's the only reason for
doing a PhD. If you just ABSOLUTELY have to do this thing ALL the time.

------
timothybone
If you put a link to your email in your profile, then someone on this forum
might message you personally. Disclaimer: I also attend UCSC.

------
gems
How are you going to learn theoretical physics by yourself? Lol. Do you have
any idea how much math something like string theory uses?

